# ephedrine - where/how talk to me



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

Never used it before or come across it - im guessing its legal so asking where I can buy it from is ok yer, if not say and il remove post. How long can you run it for, do you need to cycle it, what dose? And where to buy from, cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chest eze


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

30mg eph, 200mg caffiene, 75mg aspirin.

i prefer to swap the 200mg caffiene for a cup of strong coffee.

get it in chest eze or iv seen 30 mg msj ephedrine tabs, im sure there are other brands


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

And best to cycle mate ie 2weeks on 2weeks of or 4weeks on 4weeks of for eg


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Does it work?? And is it dangerous? i get anxious like fvck,i could do without the heartbeat of a mating rabbit.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Chris F said:


> *Does it work??* And is it dangerous? i get anxious like fvck,i could do without the heartbeat of a mating rabbit.


Well it certainly wakes you up and you get that extra mile on the treadmill lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Does it work?? And is it dangerous? i get anxious like fvck,i could do without the heartbeat of a mating rabbit.


 :lol:


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

found ephedrine on ebay - would you trust it?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-T5-EXTREME-Fat-Burner-STRONG-diet-pills-SLIMMING-WEIGHT-LOSS-Ephedrine-Free-/161035656299?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item257e791c6b

caffeine from myprotein (or can it be had cheaper elsewhere?)

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/caffeine/10530055.html

asprin - Tesco?


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

pumpster said:


> found ephedrine on ebay - would you trust it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-T5-EXTREME-Fat-Burner-STRONG-diet-pills-SLIMMING-WEIGHT-LOSS-Ephedrine-Free-/161035656299?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item257e791c6b
> 
> They wont be much good mate. 100-T5-EXTREME-Fat-Burner-STRONG-diet-pills-SLIMMING-WEIGHT-LOSS-*Ephedrine-Free* :thumbdown:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

pumpster said:


> Never used it before or come across it - im guessing its legal so asking where I can buy it from is ok yer, if not say and il remove post. How long can you run it for, do you need to cycle it, what dose? And where to buy from, cheers


a while ago I worked out this was marginally cheaper than chesteze... less convenient but saves you the whole picking up one pack at a time in boots nonsense


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have found Chest Eeze at the right dose is generally more effective than an underground generic. Maybe this is because its more regulated, so the dose has to be bang on.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

pumpster said:


> Never used it before or come across it - im guessing its legal so asking where I can buy it from is ok yer, if not say and il remove post. How long can you run it for, do you need to cycle it, what dose? And where to buy from, cheers


I would suggest that you do some research first mate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Have a look here first, most of the questions here are covered, particularly around anxiety and correct dosage ratios (they are important)

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

If you do run it, best place is Amazon. Search for Chest-eze, very often they will have a 'customers also bought' area in the listing with links to caffeine and aspirin. :lol:


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Have a look here first, most of the questions here are covered, particularly around anxiety and correct dosage ratios (they are important)
> 
> ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html
> 
> If you do run it, best place is Amazon. Search for Chest-eze, very often they will have a 'customers also bought' area in the listing with links to caffeine and aspirin. :lol:


cheers diggy I did some reading and it all became clear. Great write up, top work. reps


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

pumpster said:


> cheers diggy I did some reading and it all became clear. Great write up, top work. reps


THanks big guy :thumb:


----------



## supersonic999 (Apr 3, 2014)

Where can I buy 30mg pure ephedrine from please folks? Thanks


----------



## Walter White (Mar 25, 2014)

Not sure where you would get 30g pure ephedrine from, or if you did find some, id be very suspicious.

I tend to go for either chest eze, or buy from canada... Google gorillajack and or century supplements, look for kaizen eph, and comes in 8mg tabs


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Century supps google it


----------

